# Radio College



## skymaster (Sep 20, 2005)

Can anyone remember a MN Radio College in Hamble,Southampton UK in the 1950's?

Mike


----------



## BrynW (Oct 30, 2006)

skymaster said:


> Can anyone remember a MN Radio College in Hamble,Southampton UK in the 1950's?
> 
> Mike


Mike, Yes I can remember its existence but cannot tell you anything about it, there are quite a few knowledgeable ex Sparks on the Wireless College Colwyn Bay website where I went. Try that site and you may get a few guys coming back to you.
Regards
BrynW


----------



## Doug H (Oct 2, 2004)

Mike: It was part of the "Air Service Training" or "AST" establishment at Hamble and was officially "The School of Marine Radio and Radar".
I attach a flyer from the fifties (I did my traing there 1952-1953). Marconi also used to run their Pre-Sea Training courses for newly-qualified R/Os and also their Radar Training courses for serving R/Os at the college.
The whole establishment moved to Bristol in the late sixties or seventies.
Was there any specific query you had about it?


----------



## skymaster (Sep 20, 2005)

*Hamble*



Doug H said:


> Mike: It was part of the "Air Service Training" or "AST" establishment at Hamble and was officially "The School of Marine Radio and Radar".
> I attach a flyer from the fifties (I did my traing there 1952-1953). Marconi also used to run their Pre-Sea Training courses for newly-qualified R/Os and also their Radar Training courses for serving R/Os at the college.
> The whole establishment moved to Bristol in the late sixties or seventies.
> Was there any specific query you had about it?


I was considering going there in 1955 but went to Brocklebanks as a deck Apprentice instead.I went down there for an interview,but can't remember much about it.Thanks!

Mike


----------

